

Ask HN: how to debug python... I miss visual studio - JayInt

Having moved to python only recently at home from C# I'm trying to adjust my programming style, however there seems very little in way of an introduction as to how to debug in python.<p>pyDev seems to be the standard and using frameworks like Flask gives  nice compile time errors but really I miss the real-time debugging with break points...<p>how do YOU debug in real-time with python?
======
bockris
I typically don't but I have used <http://winpdb.org/> in the past.

------
jvenable
Wing IDE Pro gives you an excellent debug environment (the best I have
seen)...

